# Canadian F1 Grand Prix - Open house day (Updated + free laps and qualifications)



## IMG_0001 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Today was the open house day (pit lane walk) at the Canadian F1 GP. Here are a few pics that I took while going around. I hope you enjoy some of them.

'll be attending the whole weekend so I'll probably show some more later.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Canadian F1 Grand Prix - Open house day*

And a few more...


----------



## TheJock (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Canadian F1 Grand Prix - Open house day*

Great photos mate, I especially like the 1st (as it’s a McLaren), but what’s that orange and silver car? Is that one of those little Peugeot 2 seater CC thingy, the one with the 1.6 litre engine??


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Canadian F1 Grand Prix - Open house day*



TheJock said:


> Great photos mate, I especially like the 1st (as it’s a McLaren), but what’s that orange and silver car? Is that one of those little Peugeot 2 seater CC thingy, the one with the 1.6 litre engine??



Thanks!

The car is a Ferarri 458 Challenge. I'll try to post some more tonight, but the event is super crowded this year so I won't be shooting the race.


----------



## traingineer (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Canadian F1 Grand Prix - Open house day*



Amazing!


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Canadian F1 Grand Prix - Open house day*

Very nice series. I love the first one. 8)Well done


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Canadian F1 Grand Prix - Open house day*

wild stuff


----------



## Roo (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Canadian F1 Grand Prix - Open house day*

Great shots  I bet you're glad you went for the pit lane walk this year. Looking forward to seeing the rest of your shots - especially Dan!


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Canadian F1 Grand Prix - Open house day*

Thanks to everyone for the kind words, I've had a lot of fun taking those images from the pitwalk. If you ever have a chance to go to one, I strongly recommend you do.

The weekend was just awesome with ideal weather and great racing. Today, the F1 race was just thrilling and a lot happened at ths Senna esses where I was seating. That Massa-Perez incident was just terrifying to witness first hand and a similar incident happened in the Ferrari challenge earlier today. I wish I hadn't left the camera home...

As for further pictures, I've not had the time to really go through the images from friday and saturday. I am also a bit worried of the results as I've experimented with slower shutter speeds than I've used in the past and I'm afraid the keeper rate is going to be pretty low... 

Please stay tuned.


----------



## Roo (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Canadian F1 Grand Prix - Open house day*

What was the crowd like for the pit walk there? Over the last few years here they've had a morning and afternoon walk with a quite a few thousand crowding the lane for each of the 30 minute sessions.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Canadian F1 Grand Prix - Open house day*



Roo said:


> What was the crowd like for the pit walk there? Over the last few years here they've had a morning and afternoon walk with a quite a few thousand crowding the lane for each of the 30 minute sessions.



As opposed to the ticketed crowd on the following days, the Thursday morning crowd was less than I would have expected. The lineup to meet the drivers and get a autograph was massive, but in the pitlane itself to see the cars, it was pretty manageable. The pit lane was open all morning and once there, you could stay as long as it was opened. I think the weather forecast made people stay home, but in ended up just providing photogenic skies. Peop^le were generally nice but the team members were not really open for a chat...

Here are some images showing how it was like in terms of attendance. Nothing fancy...

Edit : I'm stil editing the images from friday and saturday, I had a few thousands so it takes time filtering out the few good ones. I really messed many shots with poor management of exposure in full manual. I did not realize the light changed so much during the day...


----------



## Roo (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Canadian F1 Grand Prix - Open house day*

Thanks very much for that! The pit lane does look a lot more manageable. The problem we have is that all the support events have their practice sessions on the Thursday which helps in rubbering in the track but leaves limited time for the pit walks.

I know what you mean about the changing light over the course of the day. An old joke about the weather in Melbourne is 'if you don't like the weather now just wait 5 minutes!'. ;D


----------



## canon1dxman (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Canadian F1 Grand Prix - Open house day*

Nice pics. Somewhat different to the time I went to Mosport for the CDP in the late 70's. Saw James Hunt sneaking into a caravan with a tasty blonde so I shouted to him and he turned around...snap!

Used to do the British every year and got a drivers pass once, allowing me to stay in the pit lane until the race was about to start. Try that nowadays, no chance.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Canadian F1 Grand Prix - Open house day*

Thanks again to everyone for the nice comments and for your patience waiting for the track outings pictures. Here are a few that I salvaged from the mess of underexposed and blurry images I took of the cars on track. I will keep on looking at what I've gathered and see if there is anything more to add, surely somethings from the support races.

I hope you'll like some of them.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Canadian F1 Grand Prix - Open house day*

And those...


----------



## Joe M (Jun 12, 2014)

You've got some nice shots there. I've yet to get to an F1 race and though Montreal is pretty much within driving distance for me, my goal is to get to Monaco in the near future. If Montreal is crowded, I can only imagine the wall to wall I'll face in Monaco. Anyway, not to turn this into about me looking forward to taking some shots of my own, I appreciate you posting these and I hope you spent some time enjoying the race too instead of looking through the lens. And the Massa/Perez crash was massive on television so in person it must have been gut wrenching. Amazing how these fellas walk away relatively unscathed in comparison to the size of the crash. Again though, thanks for posting these.


----------



## TheJock (Jun 12, 2014)

The Massa/Perez crash was very dramatic on the television, these crashes _are _ even more drastic in person (as you mentioned Joe). I was close to the Maldonado crash at Tabac corner in Monaco last year, which was a 10G head-first crash and we all thought he was a goner!! the Massa/Perez incident in Canada was logged at 27G!!!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Jock
27G, hells bells it's a wonder they didn't end up inside out! 

Cheers Graham.



TheJock said:


> The Massa/Perez crash was very dramatic on the television, these crashes _are _ even more drastic in person (as you mentioned Joe). I was close to the Maldonado crash at Tabac corner in Monaco last year, which was a 10G head-first crash and we all thought he was a goner!! the Massa/Perez incident in Canada was logged at 27G!!!


----------



## Roo (Jun 12, 2014)

Love the shots! Thanks for sharing


----------



## TheJock (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Graham, I had a double take when I read it too, 27G!!!!!
To put that into perspective, Ferrari world in Abu Dhabi’s fastest roller coaster puts you through 4.8G and they claim it’s one of the fastest in the world, that’s over 5 ½ times more thump from hitting a wall……think I’ll stick with the roller coasters!!!


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 12, 2014)

Joe M said:


> You've got some nice shots there. I've yet to get to an F1 race and though Montreal is pretty much within driving distance for me, my goal is to get to Monaco in the near future. If Montreal is crowded, I can only imagine the wall to wall I'll face in Monaco. Anyway, not to turn this into about me looking forward to taking some shots of my own, I appreciate you posting these and I hope you spent some time enjoying the race too instead of looking through the lens. And the Massa/Perez crash was massive on television so in person it must have been gut wrenching. Amazing how these fellas walk away relatively unscathed in comparison to the size of the crash. Again though, thanks for posting these.



Thanks, this year I only brought the camera for practice and qualification. As I said before, there was more people than usual and, although I would have loved to photograph the race, I think I would have made some of my neoighbours unhappy I kept bringning my lens in their face during the race. So I fully appreciated the race. The place I usually shoot is at the foot of the stand I have tickets for. However this year they raised the fence about a foot at the exit of turn 2 and placed two very nice telecom antenna about a third and two third of the field of view. That was a big disappointment.

As for you going to a GP, Montreal is the only one I ever attended, but I think it is really nice and probably the one you can see for the lowest cost. I would not be surprised if general admission to Monaco was the same price as some of the best seats from Montreal. Of course, Montreal does not give all the glamour that European GP provide I guess. Wathever you do, I'm sure you'll be happy! These races are very nice to see live.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 12, 2014)

As I said before, I'm seated at the apex of turn 2, with a view from the infamous 'Quebec wall' to the entry of turn 3. The accident happened right in front of me and I was quite worried for the drivers. Massa quickly moved enough to appear safe, but for Perez things did not look as good. And then an ambulance arrived. I was very worried. Finally turned out to be alright.

Last year a helper for the crane was ran over while recovering a crashed Sauber at turn 2. The guy died on place. I was there, but as most of the audience, I did not realize at the time aas we were all working on finding a way out to the track... I have pictures of the guy about a minute before he was ran down, I don't like those...


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 12, 2014)

Roo said:


> Love the shots! Thanks for sharing



You've been so nice, I'll try to find a good one of your man from down under!


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 13, 2014)

And then some... Starting with two of Ricciardo for Roo.


----------



## dhr90 (Jun 13, 2014)

TheJock said:


> The Massa/Perez crash was very dramatic on the television, these crashes _are _ even more drastic in person (as you mentioned Joe). I was close to the Maldonado crash at Tabac corner in Monaco last year, which was a 10G head-first crash and we all thought he was a goner!! the Massa/Perez incident in Canada was logged at 27G!!!



Remember when Alonso went around someone while exiting the pits at Abu Dhabi last year and went over one of the bumps that is off the track? It set of the FIA crash sensor which mandates all drivers must have medical check up. Feels like a misprint or maybe I miss-remembered but I read that it measured in at 127G 

IMG_0001 - Nice shots, particularly like the last one.


----------



## Roo (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for the Ricciardo shots!! Much appreciated. You really had a great position to observe the different lines the drivers use. I loved the Caterham recovering shot with the rear wheels spinning


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 14, 2014)

Roo said:


> Thanks for the Ricciardo shots!! Much appreciated. You really had a great position to observe the different lines the drivers use. I loved the Caterham recovering shot with the rear wheels spinning



Yeah, you can see in practice and qualification, when they are trying different lines. The line of the Caterham was not popular with other drivers. From that seat, it is also evident how much important nailing turn 1 is order to be quick and stable for turn 2 and 3.


----------



## V8Beast (Jun 18, 2014)

Great shots, and once again Montreal put up a great show. What a massive turnaround for Red Bull. The Nico vs. Lewis saga gets more interesting each race. As for Ferrari, at least they still make fast road cars


----------

